# Latin name for a common rat.



## Philth (Apr 26, 2003)

Does anybody know the Latin name for a common feeder rat.  I like to keep all my cages labeled with the common and latin name.  I having a hard time fing the latin for these guys.


----------



## Bry (Apr 26, 2003)

The common name for the rats we keep as pets and feeders are Norwegian rats. The Latin name is _Rattus norvegicus_.

Bry


----------



## Baphomet (Apr 26, 2003)

...funny...I thought they were known as _Serpentine delectibles_.


----------

